
A Beginner’s Tutorial to Robotic Process Automation - marvinrussell
https://mailparser.io/blog/a-beginners-tutorial-to-robotic-process-automation/
======
cmroanirgo
> Robotic Process Automation or RPA is a software robot that emulates and
> performs monotonous human tasks without manual intervention

Sounds like something we used to call a macro recorder, which I think I first
encountered in Win3.1. Did I miss something...?

eg. From this (random site I just googled):

> Macro software is a tool that helps record your repetitive actions on your
> computer like, mouse movements, clicks, keystrokes, etc. for playback later.
> While it helps you record your basic automating tasks, it also lets you
> perform a complex task like, writing your own refined macro script for
> playback. [0]

[0] [https://merabheja.com/17-free-macro-recorder-tools-to-
perfor...](https://merabheja.com/17-free-macro-recorder-tools-to-perform-
repetitive-tasks/)

------
bnmbn
RPA software isn’t cheap, and from what we saw did not deliver much in the way
of value that can’t be solutioned with vba and selenium.

~~~
cylinder
This industry feels like a giant hypescam tbh. I blame the presence of the
word robotic.

------
Maven911
Have you folks seen more RPA rollouts in production environments?

